# Feste Grösse der HP in jeder Auflösung (3 frames)



## tribunmaster (9. Dezember 2004)

Aloa

Meine Frage: Ich habe es bisher so gehandhabt meine Seiten so zu gestalten das selbige sich inem Popup öffnen, damit sie in jeder auflösung gleich aussehen, die grafiken nicht verzerrt werden o.ä was mir vorher immer passiert ist.

Nun möchte Ich es aber mal langsam "normal" versuchen und habe auch die Suche benutzt, oftmals wurde erwähnt man solle prozentuale Grössenangaben verwenden um sicherzustellen, das die Seiten in jeder Auflösung gleich aussehen. So weit so gut, wie aber muss ich den Code konkret abändern bzw. wo muss Ich die Grössenangaben im Code einfügen? Muss ich in jedem meiner Frames (3 an der Zahl) diese Grössenangaben reinschreiben?

Hier mal der Code vom mainframe:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-image: url(mainframe.jpg);
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>
</body>
</html>
```

Wie müsste Ich den Code am Beispiel des mainframes abändern, damits in jeder Auflösung gleich ausschaut?

greetz
Andre


----------



## Edemund (9. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem das ich bei der Sache sehe, ist dass du als Hintergrund ein Bild angibst. Das kannst du mit Prozentualen Größenangaben so aber nicht auf eine andere Größe zwingen. 
Du kannst z.B. eine Tabelle, in der das Bild z.B. als Hintergrund eingebunden ist mit width="100%" immer auf 100% des Browserfensters "bringen", das Bild in der Tabelle wird aber immer seine Größe behalten oder sich wiederholen, je nachdem was du angegeben hast.
Bei einem .jpeg als Hintergrund bietet sich also an es entweder zu slicen und eine Art "Filler-Slice" inzufügen, d.h. ein gleichförmiger Bereich, der sich beliebig oft wiederholen kann und das Bild sich so wie eine Zieharmonika auseinanderziehen kann oder aber das Design fest zu machen.
Das heißt, dass du die Seite z.B. zentrierst und über deinem Hintergrundbild aufbaust und feste Größen vergibst. Dann passt es sich nicht an, aber wenn du es geschickt machst kann man es mit jeder Auflösung sehen, nur die Ränder um die Seite herum sind teilweise eben ein wenig breiter oder dünner.


----------



## tribunmaster (10. Dezember 2004)

Aloa

Also liegt das nur an dem jpg als hintergrund in dem mainframe? In den 2 übrigen frames habe ich das nicht so, dort is sämtliches an gfx in Ebenen drin, d.h in den Frames geht das dann?

Angenommen Ich habe folgende Ebene:

```
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:200px; height:403px; z-index:1; left: 4px; top: 1px;"><img src="mainframe.jpg" width="643" height="534"></div>
```

Muss Ich dann nur das width:200px; height:403px bzw. width="643" height="534 jeweils durch 100% ersetzen und dann geht das was ich mein, dases in jeder Auflösung gleich aussieht und sich nicht wiederholt oder verzerrt wird o.ä ?

/edit... Habs mal versucht aber bekomms nicht hin auch nicht mit 100% bei width und height. plz help 

greetz
Andre


----------

